# Garlic Powder?



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Alrighty, I'm being a little impatient right now. I asked a few hours ago about garlic powder being used to soak Jungle Medicated Parasite Pellets in the Quick Question thread. Pewpewpew was the only person to answer me so far, so I wanted to see if I could get a more immediate response here.

I know the pellets can be soaked in garlic, but I was curious if garlic powder was alright since I don't know if there are any preservatives in it. The bottle does not list any ingredients, but none of the other bottles in the store did either, and I'm sure the companies producing them would be required to at least say if preservatives were used. My problem isn't an actual emergency at this point, so I don't want to clog Diseases & Emergencies with this.

Is garlic powder (mixed with treated tank water of course) ok to use for soaking food in?

My sister's female, Frog, has been battling parasites on and off for about a week and a half now so I want to try getting some of the medicines internally. I've been using the Jungle fizzies for parasites and they only work for about a day before she relapses. I changed out twice as much water as the recommended minimum between treatments (50% after each treatment). She's been treated at a full dosage 3 times with the fizzies and doesn't want to eat the medicated pellets.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I am not sure if garlic powder is safe to use or not...I read an experiment by a Discus breeder that used garlic powder to treat Discus for parasites, however, it wasn't effective but it didn't kill the fish either...I know you are not wanting it for parasite control...just for appetite......if you use it...be careful and be sure and share with us how it worked.....

I use lots of fresh crushed garlic successfully for parasite control, but it needs to be fed and eaten at least 3 times a day for 6 weeks to do any good.......


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

I soaked some of the medicated pellets for a few minutes in a mix of garlic powder and tank water, but since Frog is so small I had to crush the pellets into smaller pieces. Apparent;y they don't float so well when they're crushed and she's unwilling to go after them to eat them. 

She was more interested in the soaked bloodworms, but she also has a new found love for them anyway. And she's also got parasites again, confirmed by separating her poop from last night.


----------

